# CHONGQING | SUNAC A-ONE | 470m | 1542ft | 103 fl | 349m | 1145ft | 300m | 984ft | U/C



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Jiangbei CBD tallest plot coming!

http://news.hechuan.soufun.com/2012-10-31/8875364.htm
http://news.qq.com/a/20120528/000720.htm
http://project.newsccn.com/2012-05-30/146521.html

Concept render (old concept of the CBD)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

A taller version of the Shard ? but since it's just a concept the design will change for sure...hopefully it'll be taller too :cheers:


----------



## Thanial (May 23, 2011)

zOrg, is this one the same as the Sun Valley Tower 1 proposal? Thanks.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ZZ-II said:


> A taller version of the Shard ? but since it's just a concept the design will change for sure...hopefully it'll be taller too :cheers:


Taller, not better.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

finally a 450m tower that is not so far away like the CQIFC. :nuts: hope we get an amazing design out of it.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanial said:


> zOrg, is this one the same as the Sun Valley Tower 1 proposal? Thanks.


No, different location.


----------



## AJphx (Sep 13, 2002)

Apparently its across the river from Minneapolis!


----------



## KONGahxiah (Nov 10, 2009)

the tallest building so beautiful.


----------



## deepblue01 (Oct 27, 2008)

LOL at CBD, this is going to be Chonqing's Pudong and the other side will be Puxi. The only difference is that the other side will look better


----------



## Los Earth (Jun 23, 2011)

How many more Chinese Towers must be popped out here before they cease out?


----------



## Dazon (Oct 26, 2007)

Waow Lippo..


----------



## Atmosphere (Mar 15, 2009)

Los Earth said:


> How many more Chinese Towers must be popped out here before they cease out?


Well, looking at the amount of towers that popped up in the high times of the USA, and knowing that China has more than four times the population, I guess China is actually just getting started... In 30 years, I expect 800+ meter towers getting build to be common.


----------



## cfredo (Jul 9, 2012)

Atmosphere said:


> Well, looking at the amount of towers that popped up in the high times of the USA, and knowing that China has more than four times the population, I guess China is actually just getting started... In 30 years, I expect 800+ meter towers getting build to be common.


And today it's much cheaper to build them...


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

previous design, not the final one


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

Chief Architect Mark Shoemaker from Pelli Clarke Pelli Architects

Rendered by Ledaean


----------



## Myster E (Oct 17, 2006)

That the new design then? Looks around 450m-ish to me


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

Myster E said:


> That the new design then? Looks around 450m-ish to me


sorry, i don't have it currently:cheers:


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

I like both new designs equally.


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

cant see it here ，may i ask you to upload to another website?


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

ilh said:


> sorry, i don't have it currently:cheers:


上传图片到另一个网站吧，这里看不到


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

macpolo said:


> 上传图片到另一个网站吧，这里看不到


wait a sec:cheers:


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

thanx


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)




----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

this might be already rejected


----------



## ilh (Jan 21, 2010)

macpolo said:


> this might be already rejected


it's true. but this design is much better than what huangcheng offers


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

98~, 65~ and 52~ floors there.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

:drool: that design looks amazing!


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> :drool: that design looks amazing!


Slim and tall, that's really cool . But i love massive towers too!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Before even reading who's the architect I could instantly tell it's Pelli Architects. Great designs. Hope it will become reality.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Alleged final design, 530m


----------



## FloripaNation (Mar 1, 2011)

Taller but horrible hno:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

the render is bad quality, but the design itself is awesome. the helipad is rather random, but won't be seen from too many angles. chongqing really needs a really tall 500m+ landmark tower, hope this will not end up being a never-built as so many buildings this city had in the past.


----------



## N.Y.C.H (Aug 31, 2013)

The other design was better, this looks tacky. Maybe it would look better with different renderings.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i know what you mean, but i think the cladding makes it look tacky, not the shape itself. and by renderings like that the cladding is always off and will look completely different in the end. i also think this type of flower crown suits chongqing quite well. with the chaotianmen buildings bringing a building like singapore has and the streets that go up-and-down and between and under buildings like a jungle, the city once i had visited it gave me this tropical feel, so i would love a building featuring a top like that, the helipad they can remove though, that's random. i just wish this project was located behind chaotianmen somewhere in the main skyline.


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to learn to see a good design behind a bad render.


----------



## bozenBDJ (Jul 18, 2012)

Looks like a lotusified version of the STJ  . + Ah, the Indonesian Lippo Group expands again to China :cheers::cheers:  .


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

N.Y.C.H said:


> The other design was better, this looks tacky. Maybe it would look better with different renderings.


I agree. Anyway, the height in the topic title should be changed into 530 meter.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

I really like that facade


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

New Rendering?


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^It's a bit like KK100 isn't it?


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

So it's really started.The status can change to prep now.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Finally Chongqing gave us a suprise just before the spring festival,and I think it's a good start .Let's look forward to what will happen next.
btw,what the final height is?438?470?530? I'm totally lost...:nuts:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

previous design was much better i think. new design is just a smaller pertamina energy tower, which is not a bad thing, but really not as unique as the previous design we had.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^I think that won't be the final design.


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Decent tower. I like the mall. It has a cool and modern look.


----------



## Abdul Rachim (Jan 18, 2013)

Munwon said:


> New Rendering?


^^ wow, the design almost same with the PET (pertamina energy tower) :nuts::nuts::nuts::nuts: 
Here it is :



Mulia_atkins said:


> Perubahan Site Plan PET
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Torch (Mar 22, 2005)

Because of the entrance, I was at first reminded of Kingkey 100 in Shenzhen:


----------



## Jewish (Mar 26, 2013)

With new render we still have 438m of height?


----------



## RockAss (Aug 13, 2011)




----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

Come on Cq.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

New rendering....possibly the final.
































I like that idea, but it's not very good as I expected, hope they can do more optimization on it.:cheers:


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

i am very glad they stayed with a rose design, it is really nice and unique and i think chongqing really fits well with this :cheers:


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^Absolutely. Chongqing have too many boxes and really needs an unique landmark.


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

hope this company would be broke before this gets built, fingers cross。


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^All we need is a good design company, that design have good creation but obviously they cant do it very well...


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)




----------



## ANDRETO (Sep 3, 2010)

hoodycn said:


>


Just when I believe I've seen everything in chinese designs, I get overwhelmed once again.

Beautiful Crown!! :banana: epper: :carrot:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

Well done. It really looks like a flower.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

New render


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

And again no sources. Is it real? Is it recent? Looks awesome anyway.


----------



## hoodycn (Dec 9, 2013)

^^sorry for no sources coz I copied it from classic023.com and they didnt post sources too. this is what I can only find


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Interestingly enough they still have the 470m figure


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

banner on site says 470m 112 floors, by -Invincible- 29.3.2014

on gaoloumi they also seem to be talking about the main tower being second phase, didn't totally grasp it though.


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Sorry nothing yet 

My pic from last week


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

wasn't there a 400m height cap in Chongqing or was that just the main CBD? I could be mistaken...


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

nice to see the renders still up and they still seem to stay with the 470m figure for now. Title also should be changed to World Flower.


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

KillerZavatar said:


> nice to see the renders still up and they still seem to stay with the 470m figure for now. Title also should be changed to World Flower.


As long as they ever build it


----------



## Ocean One (Oct 23, 2009)

This Lippo Group project, it's Lippo Group which the owner is from Indonesia? :? 

>>> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lippo_Group


----------



## Fabb (Sep 13, 2002)

I visited a very interesting exhibition in Chongqing a couple of weeks ago.
plenty of amazing models of future developments including this magnificent tower.
I didn't go to the site though, so, I have no clue about the current status of the project.


----------



## Hot Rod (Apr 14, 2006)

status on this?


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by tonsen



















by 大刚


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by cosin111235


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Revised upwards to 470m, 103 floors. Can't wait to see the final design.
http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/2017-09/08/c_1121626767.htm


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Revised upwards to 470m, 103 floors. Can't wait to see the final design.
> http://www.cq.xinhuanet.com/2017-09/08/c_1121626767.htm


do you remember I used to tell you not to have any expectation about this project because the developer is a total unheard inexperienced troll with no money?

now you can expect this to be one of the best projects in chongqing, Sunac （currently the biggest developer in China) acquired this project few months ago,
and they appointed Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill to be the designer. the design is to be released in 6 months.
its a win for us

Adrian Smith is visiting this plot as in this picture









btw it might be a massive complex, 4 towers, 470m +300m*3, lets see how this turns out to be

http://m.thepaper.cn/newsDetail_forward_1891333
http://cq.people.com.cn/GB/365415/news/2017125/20171251213586308561.htm


----------



## z0rg (Jan 17, 2003)

Never heard of Sunac. Do they have other supertalls on going anywhere?


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

Sounds promising! AS+GG and a 400m+ building sounds like a dream come true!


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

macpolo said:


> do you remember I used to tell you not to have any expectation about this project because the developer is a total unheard inexperienced troll with no money?
> 
> now you can expect this to be one of the best projects in chongqing, Sunac （currently the biggest developer in China) acquired this project few months ago,
> and they appointed Adrian Smith + Gordon Gill to be the designer. the design is to be released in 6 months.
> ...


I do remember hearing about Sunac. Didn't they buy $9 billion in Wanda properties?


----------



## macpolo (Apr 17, 2006)

z0rg said:


> Never heard of Sunac. Do they have other supertalls on going anywhere?


upscale residential projects mostly，no supertall yet, their sales reaches 301 Billion RMB in the first 11 months of 2017,and they have over 50 projects in chongqing alone, and if any slow project in chongqing needs to be acquired you can expect Sunac or Evergrande to show up, monster developer for sure

http://www.sunac.com.cn/ 

this A13 plot might be their first supertall,the height limit is 450-470


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by El.lucifer

*2019/08/26*

Sunac China and China Construction Group 

















*470m, 103 fl*


The others three buildings: 300+, 250+, 200+ according me:lol:


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

by 拥有重庆大面


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

looking great! hope we get better quality renders soon


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

同济大学建筑设计研究院(集团)有限公司


同舟共济，追求卓越



www.tjad.cn


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

Posted on Gaoloumi by cxj6636


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

This is a fantastic design!


----------



## Speechless.♥ (Nov 8, 2012)

Really very nice looking project... Design 9, skyline 8 and height 9/10 ♥


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

awesome design! I particularly like the base.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

slick tower, loving the curves, simple yet creative shape.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

this looks like some Zaha Hadid building


----------



## noms78 (Oct 9, 2006)

looks like a cross between:

Tianjin CTF + Tianjin GF + 1WTC


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 拥有重庆大面 
2020.5.23















*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

wow, they're already very deep.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

I am not sure which plot is that?

*by 拥有重庆大面





























*


----------



## Lincolnlover2005 (Jul 21, 2019)

KillerZavatar said:


> slick tower, loving the curves, simple yet creative shape.


It's literally just a taller and curvy version of One World Trade Center. Minus the crappy spire


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

haha....it is because helipad is better than spire, in my opinion


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via 拥有重庆大面*

A concrete slab. According to the renderings, that is 350 meters tower plot. No cranes yet, but has slab.


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*2020/06/20

by 拥有重庆大面








*


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*by 拥有重庆大面

2020/06/25














*


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Very informative thank you!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

that plot to the right, it is a bit difficult to see  
















DISCUSS: Best Asian Skylines


Yokohama Yokohama Sunset by Takanobu Ikeno, on Flickr after the rain by Takanobu Ikeno, on Flickr




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Zaz965 said:


> that plot to the right, it is a bit difficult to see


Don't worry, I created a guide!


----------



## Io-Diegetic (Apr 27, 2020)

That picture is just amazing 😮!


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Chongqing / Chungking - China


by Tony Xiang.YP on 500px by Tony Xiang.YP on 500px by Mycroft T on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

City is huge. Looks like the Chinese Manhattan


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
and yet, that image doesn't even show downtown


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> ^^
> and yet, that image doesn't even show downtown


Where is downtown? I thought that it's on the peninsula?


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

^^
I was referring to Yuzhong District, which literally translates to 'Central Chongqing', Chongqing World Financial Center and surroundings mostly up to and including Chaotianmen. It's just to the left of that picture, can basically just cross that bridge on the left and you're in Yuzhong.

the image basically shows only the northern portion of the main skyline









(image shows completed 250m buildings in central Chongqing)


This image shows the skyline from south of Yuzhong instead:



little universe said:


> by 130****5058 on 500px


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KillerZavatar said:


> the image basically shows only the northern portion of the main skyline


Ah, I thought you were talking about the earlier image.


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Now that you say it that image was probably what they referenced. my error


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot is located behind these buildings  
















Chongqing / Chungking - China


by Hank. on 500px




www.skyscrapercity.com


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot can be seen at 3:00


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Google Earth 2021-03-27 - 349m Tower rising, rest not yet


----------



## KillerZavatar (Jun 22, 2010)

Google Earth 2021-03-27 - 349m Tower rising, rest not yet

View attachment 1478311
View attachment 1478312


----------



## oscillation (Apr 25, 2014)

*via **iLH* *2021/05/16














*


----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

at 350 meter this will be very skinny


----------



## ed500 (Jun 2, 2011)

http://www.bajieyou.com/new/f91148f280004aa7b5bbb27902cf249f


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

That model is gorgeous I hope for blue cladding on the actual tower. Sick of seeing silver everywhere maybe that's why I love wuhan tower so much.


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

almost a 499-meter tower


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

KillerZavatar said:


> it's a hole in the ground in the middle of the most desirable area in Chongqing, it's a shame really.


this remains a mistery. why are many projects in desirable areas on hold while huge buildings are being built in the chinese city outskirts?


----------



## trustevil (Apr 20, 2015)

Zaz965 said:


> this remains a mistery. why are many projects in desirable areas on hold while huge buildings are being built in the chinese city outskirts?


Maybe price of the property?


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

trustevil said:


> Maybe price of the property?


I think so, @KillerZavatar, can you confirm this theory?


----------



## thestealthyartist (11 mo ago)

So instead of begging for updates this time, I found one of my own:

重庆第一高楼融创华城A-ONE正在紧张施工，主塔约470米，共103层 - 西瓜视频 (ixigua.com) (credits are in the description, this site is surprisingly similar to YT)

It is, sadly, 5 months old, and is ground-level, so a lot of the site is fenced off. Secondary tower was well underway though.


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

预备 | 2022年08月06日更新 | 重庆江北嘴国际金融中心 | 470米 349米 300米 248米 - 第49页 - 重庆 - 高楼迷摩天族


预备 | 2022年08月06日更新 | 重庆江北嘴国际金融中心 | 470米 349米 300米 248米 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc


----------



## kenamour (8 mo ago)

the building maybe is on hold，A tower crane was taken down


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-06-10 by zxl19891220


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-07-16 by iLH


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

awesome photo


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the plot can be seen at background
Night city by MelindaChan ^..^, on Flickr


----------



## kanye (Sep 9, 2008)

August 06 by iLH


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

轻轨交通 by 光合作用 on 500px.com


----------

